
Booki Project Fully Working Angular 7 – Java EE Spring Boot Application ️ - hse
https://github.com/Houssem-Selmi/booki
======
hse
Booki is an application that allows the management and tracking of user books
reading list, published to provide a fully working web application for
developers who are interested in building modern web apps using Spring Boot as
a backend solution, and Angular 7 for the frontend.

------
trtr5
Great work !!

